# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Στερεοφωνικό δεν παίζει το cd

## Sotos_ster

Έχω ενα στέρεο Phillips το οποίο δεν παίζει τα cd . Να επισημάνω ότι πρέπει να εχει αρκετή σκόνη λόγω χρόνων

----------


## manolo

Καθαρισμός κεφαλής laser σε πρώτη φάση..

----------


## Sotos_ster

Πως γίνεται αυτό ; Μπορώ να το κάνω κι εγω ;

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου, απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει και φοβάμαι μην κάνεις καμια ζημιά μεγαλύτερη γιατί χρειάζεται να το λύσεις για να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση στο laser. Καλύτερα πήγαινε το σε κάποιον ειδικό..

----------


## Karny

Τι εννοείς δε παίζει;Τα παίρνει μέσα;Το ακούς να γυρίζει, να πάει να το διαβάσει;
Ανοιξε το να δεις τι κάνει και προσοχη στο ρεύμα

----------


## Sotos_ster

Το παιρνει μέσα αλλα δε παίζει 
Τωρα αν γυρίζει δε θυμάμαι αν ακουγεται κάτι

----------


## Karny

Εντάξει ανοιξε το να δεις αν γυρίζει για αρχη..παρε μπατονέτα βαλε οινοπνευμα από τη μία,καθαρισε το ματακι και περασε το και με το στεγνό καλα καλα στο τελος

----------


## kokoblue

Καθαρισμος κεφαλης για πρωτη φαση και αν δεν συνερθει ισως να θελει μικρορυθμιση το ματι η ακομα και αλλαγη κεφαλης....ξεκινας και βλεπεις...

----------

